# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո / FC Athletic de Bilbao

## Աբելյան

*Aupa Athletic! Orain eta beti!*

"Բիլբաո" ակումբը հիմնադրել են անգլիացի նավաստիները, 1890-ական թվականներին, Բասկոնիայի մայրաքաղաք Բիլբաոյում:  1898 թ. բասկ ուսանողները, որոնք մեկնել էին Անգլիա` սովորելու, այնտեղ իմացան, թե ինչ է ֆուտբոլը և, վերադառնալով հայրենիք` հիմնեցին “Ատլետիկ” ակումբը: 1902 թ., "Բիլբաո" և "Ատլետիկ" թիմերը միավորվեցին, և առաջացավ "Բիսկայա" ակումբը, որը 1 տարի անց անվանվեց "Athletic Club de Bilbao":  1903, 1904, 1910, 1911 թթ. թիմը նվաճեց Իսպանիայի թագավորական գավաթը: 1912 թ. թիմից հեռացվեցին 3 օտարերկրացի ֆուտբոլիստները, որից հետո թիմում խաղալու իրավունք տրվեց միայն բասկ ֆուտբոլիստներին: 1913 թ. կառուցվեց “Սան Մամես” մարզադաշտը (40000), որտեղ էլ թիմը մինչ այսօր անց է կացնում իր տնային խաղերը: Հին Հռոմում, մինչ Քրիստոնեության ընդունումը, դաժան էին վարվում քրիստոնյաների հետ: Սբ. Մամեսը դրանցից մեկն էր, որին հռոմեացիները նետեցին առյուծների առաջ: Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչ կապ ուներ “Ատլետիկը” այդ առյուծների հետ, սակայն թիմի մականունը դարձավ “առյուծներ”: 1914-1916 թթ. թիմը նվաճեց բոլոր 3 թագավորական գավաթները: "Ատլետիկը" թագավորական գավաթի խաղարկությունում հաղթեց նաև 1921 և 1923 թվականներին: Այնուհետև սկսվեց Իսպանական "Լա Լիգան": 1929-1930 և 1930-1931 մրցաշրջաններում թիմը դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Հատկապես արժի նշել 1931 թ., երբ “Ատլետիկ”-“Բարսելոն” խաղում կատալոնցիները իրենց պատմության մեջ կրեցին ամենախոշոր հաշվով պարտությունը` 12-1: 1930-1933 թթ. ատլետները նվաճեցին Իսպանիայի բոլոր 4 գավաթները: 1933-34, 1935-36 մրցաշրջաններում թիմը “Լա Լիգայում” նորից իրեն հավասարը չուներ: Հետո Իսպանիայում սկսվեց քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, որի պատճառով Իսպանիայում 3 տարի բոլոր տեսակի ֆուտբոլային մրցաշարերը դադարեցվեցին, իսկ հետո սկսվեցին Ֆրանկոյի իշխանության 36 տարիները: Ֆրանկոն ճնշում էր Իսպանիայի ոչ իսպանացի ժողովուրդներին, այդ թվում` բասկերին: Արգելվեցին բասկերեն թերթերը, արգելվեց բասկյան գրականությունը, իսկ “Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոն” բռնապետի հրամանով անվանվեց “Ատլետիկո Բիլբաո” (1941): Դադարեցվեցին Բիսկայա գավառի առաջնությունները: Ֆուտբոլը Ֆրանկոյի իշխանության տակ էր: Չեմպիոն պետք է դառնար միայն Մադրիդի “Ռեալը”: Սակայն “Ատլետիկը” Ֆրանկոյի օրոք զգալի թվով տիտղոսներ նվաճեց` 2 անգամ դառնալով երկրի չեմպիոն և 9 անգամ` գավաթակիր: 1956 թ. թիմը մասնակցեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգային: 1977 թ. “Ատլետիկը” (արդեն Ֆրանկոն մահացել էր) ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթում հասավ մինչև եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեց “Յուվենտուսին”: 1981 թ. թիմի մարզիչ դարձավ երիտասարդ Խավիեր Կլեմենտեն: 1982-83, 1983-84 մրցաշրջաններում ատլետները հաղթեցին Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում, նույն թվականին թիմը հաղթեց նաև գավաթում: 1985 թ. նվաճվեց Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթը և վերջ: Այդ օրվանից մինչ այսօր թիմը ոչ մի տիտղոս չի նվաճել: 1996 թ. թիմը գլխավորեց Լուիս Ֆեռնանդեսը: Նա սկսեց թիմ թողնել այնպիսի  ֆուտբոլիստների, որոնց մուտքը մինչ այդ արգելված էր. Բիուռուն, Ռոբերտո Լոպես Ուֆարտե, Բենխամին, Բիքսեն Լիզարազյու; 1997-1998 մրցաշրջանում առյուծները դարձան Իսպանիայի փոխչեմպիոններ: Նոր հազարամյակում թիմի ամենամեծ հաջողությունը 2003-2004 մրցաշրջանում գրաված 5-րդ տեղն էր, որի շնորհիվ թիմը մյուս տարի մասնակցեց ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթին: 2005-2006 մրցաշրջանում թիմը երկար ժամանակ գտնվում էր “Պրեմիերոյի” մրցաշարային աղյուսակի հատակում: Խավիեր Կլեմենտեն վերադարձավ և փրկեց թիմին: Թիմում սկսեցին լրջորեն մտածել վատ ելույթների պատճառների մասին: Օտարերկրացի ֆուտբոլիստներ հրավիրելու մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Թիմի երկրպագուների 76%-ը գերադասում էր տեսնել թիմին ցածր դիվիզիոններում, քան լեգեոներների` թիմում: Փոխվեց թիմի նախագահը. 2006 թ. նախագահ ընտրվեց Աննա Ուրկիխոն, առաջին կին նախագահը թիմի պատմության մեջ: Թիմի նոր մարզիչ նշանակվեց Մանուել Էսնալը: Սակայն թիմը շարունակում է իր անհաջողությունները:  Հուսանք, որ դա կարճ կտևի, և թիմը նորից Իսպանիայում կդառնա ուժեղագույններից մեկը: Թիմ, որը, ինչպես “Ռեալը” և “Բարսելոնը”, մասնակցել է բոլոր “Պրեմիերոներին” (միայն այդ 3 թիմերը կարող են հպարտանալ դրանով): Թիմ, որը, ինչպես “Ռեալը” և “Բարսելոնը”, իր` ավելի քան մեկդարյա պատմության մեջ տասնյակ տիտղոսներ է նվաճել: Թիմ, որը համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին առաջին մեծության աստղեր է պարգևել, և թիմ, որը միշտ հրաժարվել է առաջին մեծության այլազգի աստղերից: 

*ԹԻՄԻ ԿԱԶՄԸ*

1 Iñaki Lafuente (G)
2 Unai Expósito
3 Javier Casas
4 Ustaritz
5 Fernando Amorebieta
6 Josu Sarriegi
7 Tiko
8 Joseba Garmendia
9 Fernando Llorente
10 Francisco Yeste (c)
11 Igor Gabilondo
12 Iban Zubiaurre
13 Daniel Aranzubia (G)
14 Luis Prieto
15 Andoni Iraola
16 Javi González
17 Joseba Etxeberria (C)
18 Carlos Gurpegi
19 Ander Murillo
20 Ismael Urzaiz
21 Mikel Dañobeitia
22 Javier Iturriaga
23 Aritz Aduriz
24 Javi Martínez
25 Unai Alba
26 Pablo Orbaiz

Գլխավոր մարզիչ՝ Jose Manuel Esnal (Mane)

----------


## Աբելյան

էս էլ մի քանի հատ նկար.

----------


## Աբելյան

*Joseba Andoni Etxeberria Lizardi* 
Խոսեբա Էչևերիան ծնվել է 1977 թ. սեպտեմբերի 5-ին: 1994-1995 մրցաշրջանում Ռեալ Սոսիեդադի կազմում ընդամենը 7 խաղ անցկացնելուց հետո (և խփելով 2 գոլ), նա 3 միլիոն Եվրոյով տեղափոխվեց "Ատլետիկ", որտեղ նա հանդես է գալիս մինչ այսօր: "Էլ Գալլոն" (աքաղաղ) արդեն 11 տարուց ավել հանդես է գալիս թիմում և նրա ավագն է: 1997 թ. 20-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը անցկացրեց իր առաջին խաղը Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, որտեղ նա խաղաց մինչև 2004 թվականը, 53 խաղում խփելով 12 գոլ: Մասնակցեց "Մունդիալ 1998"-ին, "Եվրո 2000"-ին և "Եվրո 2004"-ին: Այսօրվա դրությամբ "Ատլետիկում" Էչևերիան խփել է 94 գոլ:

*Francisco Javier Yeste Navarro*
Ֆրանսիսկո Յեստեն ծնվել է 1979 թ. դեկտեմբերի 6-ին, Բիլբաոյում: 1992-1998 թ. խաղացել է "Ատլետիկի" պատանեկան թիմում: 1998 թվականից խաղում է մայր թիմում և այսօրվա դրությամբ թիմում խփել է 37 գոլ: Բասկերի երկրի հավաքականում անցկացրել է 3 խաղ, խփել է 2 գոլ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսմայել Ուրսաիսը Իսպանական ֆուտբոլի վետերան է: Ծնվել է 1971 թ. հոկտեմբերի 7-ին, Տուդելայում (Նավառա, Բասկոնիա): 1988 թ. Իսմայելը Իսպանիայի երիտասարդական հավաքականի կազմում դարձավ Եվրոպայի երիտասարդական առաջնության հաղթող: Ուրսաիսը Մադրիդի "Ռեալի" սան է: 1989-1991 թ. նա հանդես է եկել "Ռեալ Մադրիդ Բ"-ում, որտեղից տեղափոխվելով մայր թիմ` նա այդպես էլ չկարողացավ իր տեղը գտնել "Ռեալի" կազմում. անցկացրեց ընդամենը 1 խաղ: 1991 թ. աշխարհի երիտասարդական առաջնությունում Ուրսաիսը խփեց 4 գոլ: "Ռեալից" հետո նրա կարիերայում եղան "Ալբասետեն", "Սելթան", նորից "Ռեալ Մադրիդ Բ"-ն, "Ռայո Վալեկանոն", "Սալամանկան" (որին Ուրսաիսը օգնեց "Պրեմիերոյի" ուղեգիր ձեռք բերել) և "Էսպանյոլը" (որտեղ նա 41 խաղում խփեց 13 գոլ և օգնեց թիմին "Պրեմիերոյում" 4-րդ տեղ գրավել): 1996 թ. Իսմա Ուրսաիսը տեղափոխվեց "Ատլետիկ", որտեղ նա հանդես է գալիս մինչև այսօր: Նույն թվականին նա անցկացրեց իր առաջին հանդիպումը Իսպանիայի ազգային հավաքականում: 1998-1999 մրցաշրջանում նա թիմի կազմում մասնակցեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգային, որտեղ նա 10 խաղում խփեց 1 գոլ: Կարճ ժամանակում Իսման դարձավ "Ատլետիկի" առաջատարը և նրա խորհրդանիշը: Ուրսաիսը ուներ լավ հարձակվողին բնորոշ բոլոր հատկանիշները. արագաշարժ էր, խորամանկ, լավ էր խաղում և ոտքով, և գլխով: "Եվրո 2000"-ի ընտրական փուլում Ուրսաիսը Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում իր առաջին 3 խաղում խփեց 6 գոլ: Իսպանիայի հավաքականում նա ավարտեց իր կարիերան 2001 թ. (25 խաղ, 8 գոլ), այդպես էլ չմասնակցելով ոչ "Մունդիալ 1998"-ին, ոչ էլ "Եվրո 2000"-ին: Նա շարունակում էր իր ելույթները Բասկերի Երկրի հավաքականում (1997-2005, 7 խաղ, 2 գոլ) և "Ատլետիկում": Նրա գոլերը զարդարում էին Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը: Մինչ այսօր նա 118 գոլ է խփել "Ատլետիկի" կազմում: Դրանցից մի քանիսը Ուրսաիսը խփել է շրջադարձ հարվածներով, բայց նրա ամենահայտնի գոլը "Ռեկրեատիվոյի" դարպասը խփած գոլն է. Խավի Մարտինեսը աջ եզրից գնդակը փոխանցում է դեպի դարպասապահի հրապարակի ձախ կողմ, որտեղ սուր անկյան տակ գտնվող Ուրսաիսը Յոհան Կրուիֆի ոճով եզրափակում է գրոհը: Արդեն Ուրսաիսը 36 տարեկան է և կորցրել է իր լավագույն որակները: Նա արդեն հազվդեպ է թիմի կազմում դուրս գալիս խաղադաշտ: Երևի սա լինի վերջին մրցաշրջանը մեծ հարձակվողի ֆուտբոլային կարիերայում:

----------


## Աբելյան

*José Ramón Alexanko Ventosá* (ծն. 05.05.1956)

Բասկ հայտնի պաշտպան: Իր կարիերայի հիմնական մասը անցկացրել է "Ատլետիկում" (1977-1980, 8 գոլ) և "Բարսելոնում" (1980-1993, 26 գոլ): 90-ականների սկզբին Բարսան ուներ բոլոր ժամանակների իր լավագույն կազմը. Սուբիսարետա, Բակերո, Ստոիչկով, Լաուդրուպ, Կուման... Այդ թիմի ավագը Ալեսանկոն էր: 1993 թ. նա ավարտեց իր՝ ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերան և անցավ մարզչական աշխատանքի: Ալեսանկոն տիտղոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստ է. Իսպանիայի քառակի չեմպիոն, հնգակի գավաթակիր, եռակի սուպերգավաթակիր: Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրել է 34 խաղ, խփել է 4 գոլ: Մասնակցել է "Մունդիալ 1982"-ին: Մեկ հանդիպում է անցկացրել Բասկերի երկրի հավաքականում:

*Rafael Alkorta Martinez* (ծն. 16.09.1968, Բիլբաո)

Ալկորտան 10 տարեկանից հանդես էր գալիս "Ատլետիկի" մանկապատանեկան թիմում: Մայր թիմում իր առաջին հանդիպումը անցկացրել է 1985 թ.: 1993-1997 թթ. հաջողությամբ խաղացել է "Ռեալում": 1997 թ. վերադարձել է "Ատլետիկ", որտեղ 2002 թ. ավարտել է իր կարիերան: Ալկորտան Իսպանիայի կրկնակի չեմպիոն է և սուպերգավաթակիր: 1990-1998 թ. խաղացել է Իսպանիայի հավաքականում: Մասնակցել է "Մունդիալ 1990"-ին, "Մունդիալ 1994"-ին, "Եվրո 1996"-ին և "Մունդիալ 1998"-ին:

*Agustín Sauto Arana "Bata"* (1908-1986)

Իսպանիայի քառակի չեմպիոն, քառակի գավաթակիր 1930-1931 մրցաշրջանի Իսպանիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու (27 գոլ): Իսպանիայի աոաջնություններում 118 խաղում խփել է 108 գոլ: Այնուամենայնիվ, Բատան ընդամնը 1 խաղ է անցկացրել Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում:

նկարներում՝ Ալկորտայի ստորագրությունը, ինքը, գավաթով Ալեսանկոն ու Բատան:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Julen Guerrero López* (ծն. 07.01.1974)

1993-1994 մրցաշրջանի Իսպանիայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ: Իր ամբողջ ակումբային կարիերան անցկացրել է "Ատլետիկում", խփելով 106 գոլ: 1993-2000 թ. խաղացել է Իսպանիայի հավաքականում (34 խաղ, 13 գոլ ): 2006 թ. ավարտել է իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան: Բասկերի երկրի հավաքականի լավագույն ռմբարկուն է (6 գոլ 11 խաղում), որտեղ խաղացել է 1993-2006 թթ.:

*Javier Iruretagoyena Amianó (Javier Irureta )* (ծն. 01.04.1948)

Իրուրետան իր՝ ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերան անցկացրել է "Ատլետիկոյում" և "Ատլետիկում", առանց մեծ հաջողությունների: 6 խաղ անցկացրել է Իսպանիայի, 1 խաղ՝ Բասկերի երկրի հավաքականում: 1984 թ. սկսել է իր մարզչական կարիերան, որի ընթացքում մարզել է Ռասինգը, Օվյեդոն, Ատլետիկը, Սելթան, Ռեալ Սոսիեդադը, բայց ամենամեծ հաջողությունների նա հասել է Դեպորտիվոյի հետ, մեկական անգամ նվաճելով Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը, թագավորական գավաթը և սուպերգավաթը:
Շատերը հիշում են 2003-2004 թ. Դեպորտիվոյի հաջող ելույթը Չեմպիոնների լիգայում, որտեղ թիմը հասավ մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ, ճանապարհին ֆուտբոլային ապտակ հասցնելով չեմպիոնին՝ Միլանին: Այսօր նա հաջողությամբ մարզում է Բետիսը, որը նրա օգնությամբ ազատվել է "Պրեմիերոյից" դուրս մնալու վտանգից:

*Aitor Karanka de la Hoz* 

Այտոր Կարանկան ծնվել է 1973 թ. սեպտեմբերի 18-ին: 1992-1997 թթ. խաղացել է "Ատլետիկում", 1997-2002 թթ.՝ "Ռեալում", որի հետ 3 անգամ դարձել է Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոն, 2 անգամ՝ Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթակիր, մեկական անգամ՝ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիր, միջմայրցամաքային գավաթի հաղթող: 2002 թ. վերադարձել է "Ատլետիկ", որտեղ խաղաց մինչև 2006 թ., որից հետո տեղափոխվեց ամերիկյան "Colorado Rapids" և այնտեղ 27 խաղ անցկացնելով՝ ավարտեց իր կարիերան:

*Rafael Moreno Aranzadi Pichichi* (1892-1922)

Բասկ լեգենդար հարձակվող: Եղել է 1910-ականների թիմի լավագույն ռմբարկուն: 1915 թ. թագավորական գավաթի եզրափակիչում խփել է 3 գոլ (Ատլետիկ-Էսպանյոլ 5-0): Մահացել է 30 տարին չբոլորած (տիֆից): 4 տարի անց Սան Մամեսի մոտակայքում կանգնեցվեց նրա կիսանդրին: 1953 թ. նրա պատվին սահմանվեց "Պիչիչիի մրցանակը", որը շնորհվում է Իսպանիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկուին:

*Bixente Lizarazu* (ծն. 09.12.1969)

Բասկ մեծ պաշտպան, Ֆրանսիայի բոլոր ժամանակների ամենատիտղոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը: Նրա առաջին թիմը "Բորդոն" էր, որտեղ նա խաղաց 1988-1996 թթ.: 1996 թ. տեղափոխվեց "Ատլետիկ", սակայն ԷՏԱ-յի սպառնալիքների ներքո ստիպված հաջորդ տարի թողեց թիմը: Հաջորդ թիմը "Բավարիան" էր, որտեղ նա հասավ իր կարիերայի գագաթնակետին: Թիմում նա իր ցանկությամբ կրում էր 69 համարը, քանի որ ծնվել էր 1969 թ., հասակը 1 մ 69 սմ էր, իսկ քաշը՝ 69 կգ: "Բավարիայում" Լիզարազյուն դարձավ Գերմանիայի 6-ակի չեմպիոն, 11-ակի գավաթակիր, Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոն, միջմայրցամաքային գավաթի հաղթող: 1998 թ. նա օգնեց Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականին դառնալ աշխարհի չեմպիոն, 2000 թ.՝ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն, 2001 և 2003 թ.՝ կոնֆեդերացիաների գավաթի հաղթող: Հավաքականի կազմում իր կարիերան ավարտեց "Եվրո 2004"-ից հետո, բայց ֆոտբոլում մնաց ևս 2 տարի:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս էլ Կարանկան ու Մորենոն.

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսպանիայի (իմ կարծիքով նաև Եվրոպայի) բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը, և, երևի, Իսպանիական ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ամենաարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստը: 
Զարան 15 տարի խաղացել է "Ատլետիկում", այդ ընթացքում մասնակցելով 277 խաղի և խփելով 251 գոլ: Մեկ անգամ դարձել է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Իսպանիայի առաջնություններում սահմանել է 2 ռեկորդ. 6 անգամ դարձել է Իսպանիայի առաջնության լավագույն ռմբարկու, իսկ 1950-1951 մրցաշրջանում խփել է... 38 գոլ: Ճիշտ է, հետագայում Հյուգո Սանչեսը կկրկնի այդ ռեկորդը, սակայն այդ ժամանակ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում թիմերը ավելի շատ կլինեն, և հետևաբար, Սանչեսից ավելի շատ խաղ կպահանջվի այդ 38 գոլը խփելու համար: Զարան ռեկորդային արդյունավետություն է ցույց տվել նաև Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, 20 խաղում խփելով 20 գոլ, որոնցից մեկը խփել է "Մունդիալ 1950"-ում: Մահացել է 2006 թ. փետրվարի 23-ին, Բիլբաոյում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեծ դարպասապահը ծնվել է 1961 թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ին, Վիտորիայում: 1979-1980 մրցաշրջանը Ալավեսում անցկացնելուց հետո տեղափոխվել է “Ատլետիկ”, որը Կլեմենտեի գլխավորությամբ իր լավագույն տարիներն էր ապրում: 1982-1983, 1983-1984 մրցաշրջաններում Սուբիսարետան դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, նուն թվականին նաև գավաթակիր, իսկ մյուս տարի` սուպերգավաթակիր: Ատլետիկում Անդոնին առաջատարներից մեկն էր: Ուներ հիանալի ռեակցիա, ցատկունակ էր, բարձրահասակ (1.87մ): Նրա մոտ թույլ կողմը ոտքերն էին:  1985 թ. նա Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրեց իր առաջին խաղը: 1986 թ., առյուծների կազմում 169 խաղ անցկացնելուց հետո Սուբիսարետան տեղափոխվեց “Բարսելոն”: Առջևում “Մունդիալ 1986”-ն էր: Ազգային հավաքականի դարպասը նրան էր վստահված: Մասնակցեց իր թիմի բոլոր 5 խաղերին: Դրանցից մեկում նա աչքի ընկավ իր բաց թողած զավեշտ գոլով: Հյուսիսիռլանդացիների գրոհներից մեկի ժամանակ Անդոնին դուրս եկավ իր տեղից և փորձեց գնդակը ուղղարկել մրցակցի կիսադաշտ, սակայն գնդակը հասավ նրա մոտ գտնվող պաշտպանին, որը գլխով գնդակը փոխանցեց հետ: Սուբիսարետան սայթաքեց, իսկ գնդակը բաժին հասավ Քլարկին, որը գրավեց նրա դարպասը: Բարեբախտաբար, Իսպանացիները հաղթեցին: “Բարսայում” անցկացրած առաջին մրցաշրջանը Սուբիսարետայի համար լավագույնն էր: Մրցաշրջանի վերջում թիմը նրա շնորհիվ ամենաքիչ գնդակը ընդունեց “Պրեմիերոյում”: Նվաճումները դեռ առջևում էին: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում Սուբիսարետան մասնակցեց “Եվրո 88”-ին և “Մունդիալ 90”-ին: Միևնույն ժամանակ Յոհան Կրուիֆի “Բարսան” իր լավագույն ժամանակներն էր ապրում: Թիմի կազմում Սուբիսարետան 4 անգամ դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, 2 անգամ` գավաթակիր, 2 անգամ` սուպերգավաթակիր, մեկական անգամ էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի (1992) և ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթի հաղթող: Նա թիմի առաջատարներից էր: Սուբիսարետան “Բարսելոնը” թողեց 1994 թ., տեղափոխվելով “Վալենսիա”: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում նա շարունակում էր մնալ հիմնական կազմի դարպասապահը: Մասնակցեց “Մունդիալ 94”-ին և “Եվրո 96”-ին: Սուբիսարետան “Վալենսիայում” իր կարիերայի վերջին տարիներն էր ապրում: 2 տարի անց նա ավարտեց ելույթները թիմում: Իսկ առջևում “Մունդիալ 98”-ն էր: Իսպանացիները գրեթե ամբողջությամբ փոխել էին իրենց կազմը: Վետերանների փոխարեն եկել էին երիտասարդները. Ռաուլ, Ալֆոնսո, Լուիս Էնրիկե, Կիկո... Նրանց հետ իսպանացիները մեծ հույսեր էին կապում: Սակայն դարպասապահը չփոխվեց: Չնայած Մոլինան և Կանիսարեսը իրենց լավագույն տարիներն էին ապրում, միևնույն է, թիմի դարպասը վստահվեց Սուբիսարետային, որը շուտով իր 37 տարին էր բոլորելու: Իսպանացիներին հեշտ մրցակիցներ էին բաժին ընկել. Նիգերիա, Պարագվայ, Բուլղարիա: Շատերը վստահ էին, որ Կլեմենտեի թիմը առաջին տեղով դուրս էր գալու խմբից: Առաջին խաղում նրանց մրցակիցը Նիգերիացիներն էին: 2 անգամ իսպանացիները հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցան, սակայն 2 անգամն էլ աֆրիկացիները հավասարեցրեցին հաշիվը: 73”-րդ րոպեին, 2-1 հաշվի ժամանակ Լավալը սուր անկյունից հարվածեց: Սուբիսարետայի հուսալի ձեռքը, գնդակը հետ մղելու փոխարեն, այն ուղղեց դեպի դարպասը (միգուցե և գնդակը չէր ընթանում դեպի դարպասը): Անփույթ սխալից հետո դարպասապահը երեսը թաքցրեց խոտածածկույթի մեջ: Իսպանացիները այդ ամենից հետո ուշքի չեկան և 3-րդ գնդակը ընդունեցին, որը նիգերիացիների համար եղավ հաղթական գոլը: Կլեմենտեն պարտության մեղքը բարդեց դարպասապահի վրա: Իսպանացիները մյուս 2 խաղում ձեռք բերեցին 4 միավոր և գլխիկոր թողեցին Ֆրանսիան: Այո. միգուցե Սուբիսարետայի բաց թողած գոլը չլիներ, Իսպանացիները կհաղթեին նիգերիացիներին, սակայն մեղավորը թիմի մյուս խաղացողներն էին, որոնք չկարողացան Պարագվայցիների հետ խաղում (որտեղ ամեն ինչ կարելի էր շտկել) հասնել հաղթանակի: Ինքը` Սուբիսարետան այդ խաղում հերոսաբար պաշտպանեց իր դարպասը: Աշխարհի առաջնության ավարտից հետո դարպասապահը ավարտեց կարիերան: Կարիերա, որի ընթացքւմ վաստակաշատ դարպասապահը դարձավ համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի մեծագույն դարպասապահներից մեկը: Նա դարձավ ռեկորդակիր “Պրեմիերոյում” անցկացրած խաղերի թվով. 622 խաղ (ավելի քան 50000 րոպե): Նա դարձավ ռեկորդակիր նաև Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրած խաղերի թվով. 126 խաղ (բաց թողեց 103 գոլ): Այսօր Սուբիսարետան աշխատում է որպես մարզական մեկնաբան:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մեծ դարպասապահը ծնվել է 1961 թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ին, Վիտորիայում: 1979-1980 մրցաշրջանը Ալավեսում անցկացնելուց հետո տեղափոխվել է “Ատլետիկ”, որը Կլեմենտեի գլխավորությամբ իր լավագույն տարիներն էր ապրում: 1982-1983, 1983-1984 մրցաշրջաններում Սուբիսարետան դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, նուն թվականին նաև գավաթակիր, իսկ մյուս տարի` սուպերգավաթակիր: Ատլետիկում Անդոնին առաջատարներից մեկն էր: Ուներ հիանալի ռեակցիա, ցատկունակ էր, բարձրահասակ (1.87մ): Նրա մոտ թույլ կողմը ոտքերն էին:  1985 թ. նա Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրեց իր առաջին խաղը: 1986 թ., առյուծների կազմում 169 խաղ անցկացնելուց հետո Սուբիսարետան տեղափոխվեց “Բարսելոն”: Առջևում “Մունդիալ 1986”-ն էր: Ազգային հավաքականի դարպասը նրան էր վստահված: Մասնակցեց իր թիմի բոլոր 5 խաղերին: Դրանցից մեկում նա աչքի ընկավ իր բաց թողած զավեշտ գոլով: Հյուսիսիռլանդացիների գրոհներից մեկի ժամանակ Անդոնին դուրս եկավ իր տեղից և փորձեց գնդակը ուղղարկել մրցակցի կիսադաշտ, սակայն գնդակը հասավ նրա մոտ գտնվող պաշտպանին, որը գլխով գնդակը փոխանցեց հետ: Սուբիսարետան սայթաքեց, իսկ գնդակը բաժին հասավ Քլարկին, որը գրավեց նրա դարպասը: Բարեբախտաբար, Իսպանացիները հաղթեցին: “Բարսայում” անցկացրած առաջին մրցաշրջանը Սուբիսարետայի համար լավագույնն էր: Մրցաշրջանի վերջում թիմը նրա շնորհիվ ամենաքիչ գնդակը ընդունեց “Պրեմիերոյում”: Նվաճումները դեռ առջևում էին: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում Սուբիսարետան մասնակցեց “Եվրո 88”-ին և “Մունդիալ 90”-ին: Միևնույն ժամանակ Յոհան Կրուիֆի “Բարսան” իր լավագույն ժամանակներն էր ապրում: Թիմի կազմում Սուբիսարետան 4 անգամ դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, 2 անգամ` գավաթակիր, 2 անգամ` սուպերգավաթակիր, մեկական անգամ էլ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի (1992) և ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթի հաղթող: Նա թիմի առաջատարներից էր: Սուբիսարետան “Բարսելոնը” թողեց 1994 թ., տեղափոխվելով “Վալենսիա”: Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում նա շարունակում էր մնալ հիմնական կազմի դարպասապահը: Մասնակցեց “Մունդիալ 94”-ին և “Եվրո 96”-ին: Սուբիսարետան “Վալենսիայում” իր կարիերայի վերջին տարիներն էր ապրում: 2 տարի անց նա ավարտեց ելույթները թիմում: Իսկ առջևում “Մունդիալ 98”-ն էր: Իսպանացիները գրեթե ամբողջությամբ փոխել էին իրենց կազմը: Վետերանների փոխարեն եկել էին երիտասարդները. Ռաուլ, Ալֆոնսո, Լուիս Էնրիկե, Կիկո... Նրանց հետ իսպանացիները մեծ հույսեր էին կապում: Սակայն դարպասապահը չփոխվեց: Չնայած Մոլինան և Կանիսարեսը իրենց լավագույն տարիներն էին ապրում, միևնույն է, թիմի դարպասը վստահվեց Սուբիսարետային, որը շուտով իր 37 տարին էր բոլորելու: Իսպանացիներին հեշտ մրցակիցներ էին բաժին ընկել. Նիգերիա, Պարագվայ, Բուլղարիա: Շատերը վստահ էին, որ Կլեմենտեի թիմը առաջին տեղով դուրս էր գալու խմբից: Առաջին խաղում նրանց մրցակիցը Նիգերիացիներն էին: 2 անգամ իսպանացիները հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցան, սակայն 2 անգամն էլ աֆրիկացիները հավասարեցրեցին հաշիվը: 73”-րդ րոպեին, 2-1 հաշվի ժամանակ Լավալը սուր անկյունից հարվածեց: Սուբիսարետայի հուսալի ձեռքը, գնդակը հետ մղելու փոխարեն, այն ուղղեց դեպի դարպասը (միգուցե և գնդակը չէր ընթանում դեպի դարպասը): Անփույթ սխալից հետո դարպասապահը երեսը թաքցրեց խոտածածկույթի մեջ: Իսպանացիները այդ ամենից հետո ուշքի չեկան և 3-րդ գնդակը ընդունեցին, որը նիգերիացիների համար եղավ հաղթական գոլը: Կլեմենտեն պարտության մեղքը բարդեց դարպասապահի վրա: Իսպանացիները մյուս 2 խաղում ձեռք բերեցին 4 միավոր և գլխիկոր թողեցին Ֆրանսիան: Այո. միգուցե Սուբիսարետայի բաց թողած գոլը չլիներ, Իսպանացիները կհաղթեին նիգերիացիներին, սակայն մեղավորը թիմի մյուս խաղացողներն էին, որոնք չկարողացան Պարագվայցիների հետ խաղում (որտեղ ամեն ինչ կարելի էր շտկել) հասնել հաղթանակի: Ինքը` Սուբիսարետան այդ խաղում հերոսաբար պաշտպանեց իր դարպասը: Աշխարհի առաջնության ավարտից հետո դարպասապահը ավարտեց կարիերան: Կարիերա, որի ընթացքւմ վաստակաշատ դարպասապահը դարձավ համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի մեծագույն դարպասապահներից մեկը: Նա դարձավ ռեկորդակիր “Պրեմիերոյում” անցկացրած խաղերի թվով. 622 խաղ (ավելի քան 50000 րոպե): Նա դարձավ ռեկորդակիր նաև Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրած խաղերի թվով. 126 խաղ (բաց թողեց 103 գոլ): Այսօր Սուբիսարետան աշխատում է որպես մարզական մեկնաբան:

----------


## Աբելյան

Jose Maria Belauste 
 Daniel Ruiz Bazan (Dani) 
 Agustín Gaínza 
 Goikoetxea I 
 Goikoetxea II 
 Guillermo Gorostiza Paredes
 José Ángel Iribar 
 Raimundo Perez Lezama 
 Jose Luis Lopez Panizo 
 Julio Salinas 
 Santiago Ezquerro
 Asier del Horno

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletic, Athletic, eup! 
Athletic gorri ta zuria 
danontzat zara zu geuria. 
Erritik sortu zinalako 
maite zaitu erriak. 
Gaztedi gorri-zuria 
zelai orlegian 
euskalerriaren 
erakusgarria. 
Zabaldu daigun guztiok 
irrintzi alaia: 
Athletic, Athletic 
zu zara nagusia! 
Altza gaztiak! 
Athletic, Athletic 
gogoaren indarra. 
Aritz zarraren enborrak 
loratu dau orbel barria. 
Aupa mutillak! 
Aurrera gure gaztiak! 
Bilbo ta Bizkai guztia 
goratu bedi munduan. 
Aupa mutillak! 
Gora beti euskalerria! 
Athletic gorri-zuria 
geuria. 
Bilbo ta Bizkaiko gaztiak gora! 
Euskaldun zintzoak aurrera!

----------


## Աբելյան

Racing de Santander 5 : 4 Athletic de Bilbao
7'  Luis Prieto 
58'  Luis Fernandez 
62'  Joseba Etxebarria 
65'  Ezequiel Garay 
69'  Nikola Zigic 
77'  Nikola Zigic 
79'  Joseba Etxebarria 
81'  Luis Fernandez 
82'  Andoni Iraola Sagarna 
88'  Nikola Zigic 
90'  Nikola Zigic

----------


## Taurus

Ափսոս բայց էս տարի կարող ա առաջին անգամ La liga-ից դուրս մնա

----------


## Amaru

Նման վտանգ առաջին անգամ չի... Եզակի ակումբներից ա, որ ուրիշ թիմերի երկրպագուները սովորաբար համակրում են: Նենց որ հույս ունեմ՝ չեն թռնի Սեգունդա...

----------


## Աբելյան

Ափսոս: Շատ обидный պարտություն էր: Մյուս տուրում էլ Վալենսիայի հետ ա  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր.
Ատլետիկ-Վալենսիա
չնայած Վալենսիա ավելի շատ եմ սիրում, ու տղեքը չեմպիոնության համար են պայքարում, մեկ ա Ատլետիկ եմ բալետ անելու, որովհետև իրանց միավորներ ավելի շատ են պետք: Վերջիվերջո թիմը վերջի 5 խաղում 1 միավոր ա սաղ սաղ վաստակել

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletic Bilbao-Valencia 1-0
Igor Gabilondo 28"
լավ ա. համ Ատլետիկի համար եմ ուրախ, համ էլ Վալենսիայի, որովհետև Վալենսիան էլի առաջվա նման 6 միավորով ա Բարսելոնից հետ: Երանի Սելթան, Լեվանտեն ու Սեվիլյան պարտվեն:

----------


## Davo'o

Ապրեն բասկ եղբայրները: Թող «Ռեալի» բոլոր մրցակիցներից միավորներ խլեն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Արխային Ռեալից էլ միավորներ կխլեն  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Գաբիլոնդոյի գոլը.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bFv2Dbyejg

----------


## Աբելյան

կիրակի.
Ատլետիկ-Էսպանյոլ

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletic Bilbao-Espanyol 2-1
*Urzaiz (2)*, Jonatas

!!!Welcome Back, Isma Urzaiz!!!  :Yahoo: 
Ուրսաիսը վերադարձել ա!!!
Արդեն 16-րդ տեղում ենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Հնարավոր ա, որ մնա Լա լիգայում, ես որ շատ եմ ուզում, իմ կողմից շատ հարգված թիմ ա :Cool:

----------


## Barça

շատ եմ հարգում էս թիմին, զուտ իրա պրինցիպների համար, կարգին լուրջ թիմա ուղղակի հիմա ճգնաժամա մոտները.
երբ սկսելեմ  ֆուտբոլ նայել 2 թիմի խաղերի եմ շատ լուրջ հետևել մեկ Ատլետիկն էր մյուսնել Բարսան.
հուսովեմ էս տարի իրանք կմնան Լա լիգայում իսկ մյուս տարի ավելի լուրջ արդյունք եմ ակնկալում.

----------


## Աբելյան

կիրակի.
Սևիլյա-Ատլետիկ
ինչպես Դավոն ա ասում` թող բասկ եղբայրները Ռեալի մրցակիցներին հագցնեն:
Եթե Ատլետիկը կրեց, Ռեալի, Վալենսիայի ու Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները լավ կուրախանան

----------


## Barça

Ես հավատում եմ Ատլետիկին, համենայն դեպս ոչ ոքին ունի իմ կարծիքով.

----------


## Marceille

չէի ասի, Սեվիլլիան թափ է հավաքում, անսպասելի է, բայց մրցաշարի ավատին մոտ սեվիլլիան ավելի է արագացնում խաղը, ու նրա մոտ ստացվում է

----------


## Davo'o

> Սևիլյա-Ատլետիկ
> ինչպես Դավոն ա ասում` թող բասկ եղբայրները Ռեալի մրցակիցներին հագցնեն:


 :Ok:  Իսկ հաջորդ տուրում մեր հետ են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vishapakah

Իսկ դուք գիտեք որ Բասկերը Հայկական ծակում ունեն? :Smile:  
Չեմ հիշում՛ Բիլբաո քաղաքի գլխավոր հրապարակը թէ՛ հրապարակի գլխավոր պողոտաներից մեկը, կոչվում է «Արմենիա»

----------


## Աբելյան

դրա համար էլ էդ թիմը արժի սիրել

----------


## Աբելյան

Sevilla-Athletic 4-1
Yeste 77"
լավ ա Լևանտեն ու Սելթան չեն կրել իրանց խաղերը
առայժմ 16-րդ տեղում ենք

----------


## Աբելյան

կիրակի.
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ

Տելևիզրով ցույց են տալու: Ժամը գիշերվա մեկին: Բայց թե արժի նայել

Ատլետիկը վատ վիճակում ա, ու կատաղած խաղալու ա: Պտի կրենք  :Goblin:

----------


## Davo'o

> կիրակի.
> Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ
> Պտի կրենք


Բարեւ ձեզ ես ձեր մորաքույրն եմ  :Tongue:  
Թան էլ չէ փռթած մածուն :Tongue:  
Ռեալս վստահ գնում է դեպի չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը ու ոչ մի բասկ մեզ չի խանգարի

Vamos Madrid 
Adelante Real 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Բասկերը մեր ախպերներն են, իրանք էլ են հայ, 2:1 տանելու են :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բարեւ ձեզ ես ձեր մորաքույրն եմ  
> Թան էլ չէ փռթած մածուն 
> Ռեալս վստահ գնում է դեպի չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը ու ոչ մի բասկ մեզ չի խանգարի
> 
> Vamos Madrid 
> Adelante Real


ուրախ եմ, բայց Սան Մամեսը Ռեալի համար համարյա միշտ դժոխք ա եղել, ու էս տարի բացառություն չի լինի, որովհետև մերոնց միավորներ ավելի շատ են պետք

Aurrera Euskadi,
eup Atletik!
gora-zuriek betirako!

----------


## Աբելյան

հիշենք թմերի վերջի տարիների հակամարտությունները.

2000-2001
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 4-1
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 1-0
2001-2002
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 2-0
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 2-1
2002-2003
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 1-1 (Ռոնալդո, Ասյեր Դել Օռնո)
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 3-1 (Ալկիզա)
2003-2004
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 3-0
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 4-2
Յեստե, Ուրսաիս, Ռաուլ, Ռաուլ: Ասեցի վերջ,Ռեալը էլի կամային հաղթանակ կտանի, բայց Դել Օռնոն 2 հատ խփեց: Այ էդ խաղը առաջի խաղն էր Ատլետիկի, որ տելիկով տեսել եմ:
2004-2005 այ էսի չեմ մոռանա
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 2-1 Ուրսաիս, Էսկեռո, Ռաուլ
մի քանի տուր հետո Կամաչոյին հանեցին, Լուշեմբուրգոն եկավ: Ռեալը սկսեց գազեր անել. 7 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ, 8-րդ խաղը Ռեալի դաշտում էր.
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 0-2 (ով կմտածեր) 
գոլերը. Դել Օռնո, Իռաոլա
հլա խաղը պետք ա 0-3 պրծած ըլներ, եթե մրցավարը առաջի գոլը հաշվեր
2005-2006
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 3-1
Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ 0-2
ստե հեչ
2006-2007
Ռեալ-Ատլետիկ 2-1
Էս էլ հեչ:

իմիջայլոց, էսօր խաղը 24:00-ին ա

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletic Bilbao-Real Madrid 1-4
քանի որ Ռեալը վստահ գնում էր դեպի չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը, իսկ Սելթան ու Լևանտեն պարվել էին, բասկերը 3 միավոր նվիրեցին Ռեալին, դրա համար էլ մի քիչ աչքիցս ընկան  :Sad:  
Եթե լուրջ, Մանեն ա մեղավոր. Ուրսաիսին, որը Ռեալին մի անգամ չի, որ գոլ ա խփել, նստեցրել ա զամենների նստարանին, Լյորենտեն, որը եզի բոյ ունի ու կարա 2-րդ հարկում Ռեալի կոլոտ պաշտպաններին մեկից մեկ հաղթի, էլի պահեստայինների մեջ ա: Եթե տղեքին հաղթանակ ա պետք, խի ա մի հարձակվող հանում: Մի խոսքով, տղեքը պարտությանը արժանի էին: Կարևորը, Սելթան ու Լևանտեն կրվել են:
Առայժմ 16-րդ տեղում ենք:

----------


## Սերխիո

անցած սեզոնի գավաթային խաղերն էլ մի մոռացի,երկուսն էլ կարծեմ  զրոի տակ կրինք,մեկն էլ  4-0 էր :Hands Up:  
 ատում եմ անտիմադրիդստ թիմերին ,բայց Բիլբաոն միակ բացառություններից է, ունի ավանդույթ,պատմություն և գաղափար :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

իսկ ես հակառակը. ատում եմ Իսպանական թմերին (ու ոչ միայն թմերին), փոխարենը սիրում ու հարգում եմ Իսպանիյում ապրող ազգային փոքրամասնությունների (գալիսիացիներ, բասկեր, կատալոնցիներ) թմերին

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր.
Recreativo-Athletic

----------


## Աբելյան

Recreativo de Huelva 0 : 0 Athletic de Bilbao
68'  Fernando Amorebieta Mardaras - Red Card

իջանք 17-րդ տեղ  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս տուրում.
Ատլետիկ-Դեպորտիվո
առաջին շրջանում 2-0 կրել ենք, էն էլ Լա Կորունյայում
էսօր էլ պտի կրենք, որովհետև Սելթան ու Լևանտեն իրար հետ են խաղում (2-ից գոնե մեկը միավոր կվաստակի)

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletic-Deportivo 1-1
Murillo, Riki

----------


## Աբելյան

Zaragoza-Atletik 4-3
Murillo (ինքնագոլ)
Aritz Aduriz Zubeldia - hat trick

15. Betis-37
16. Levante-36
17. Atletik-34
18. Real Sociedad-33
19. Celta-30

լավ չի  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմիջայլոց, Իսպանիայի կանանց առաջնությունում վերջի 5 տարիների մեջ 4-րդ անգամ Ատլետիկի կանանց թիմը չեմպիոն դառավ

Թասիբ-նամուս չունեն տղեքը  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 12 ժամ անց

էսի Ադուրիսի գոլերից մեկը

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0wHaCBunyI

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր.
Athletik-Mallorca
առաջին շրջանում 3-1 կրել ենք, էն էլ իրանց դաշտում: Չկրինք, Ռեալ Սոսիեդադը կրում ա ու անցնում

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletik-Mallorca 1-0
Urzaiz 63"

----------


## John

> Athletik-Mallorca 1-0
> Urzaiz 63"


շնորհավոր

----------


## Սերխիո

Ն.Ի.Գ.Գ.Ա.

նկար կա, կարաս գտնես, քո համար ա :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Մալյորկա խաղի համառոտ մեկնաբանությունը.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkkA2...elated&search=

----------


## Cesare

Ն.Ի.Գ.Գ.Ա. դու Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոի երկրպագու ես ??

----------


## Աբելյան

4-րդ կամ 5-րդ սիրած թիմն ա

----------


## Cesare

> 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ սիրած թիմն ա


Բա առաջինը որնա ??

----------


## Davo'o

> Բա առաջինը որնա ??


 «Ռոման» ա, ինձ ասել ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Villarreal 3 : 1 Athletic de Bilbao
21'  Andoni Iraola Sagarna 0-1
35'  Ustaritz Aldekoaotalora Astarloa (yellow card)
36'  Diego Forlan (P) 1-1
38'  Diego Forlan 2-1 
51'  Ustaritz Aldekoaotalora Astarloa (own goal) 3-1
55'  Alessio Tacchinardi (yellow card)
63'  Jose Enrique Sanchez Diaz (yellow card)

16 Real Betis                             37  7 16 14  34   49 -15      37   
17 Athletic de Bilbao              37  9 10 18  42   62 -20      37   
18 Celta de Vigo                      37  9   9  19  38   58 -20      36   
19 Real Sociedad                     37  8 10 19  29   44 -15      34 

 :Shout: 

վերջի տուրում.
Celta de Vigo - Getafe 
Athletic de Bilbao - Levante 
Racing de Santander - Real Betis 
Valencia - Real Sociedad 

Վալենսիան 2 անընդմեջ պարտությունից հետո Սոսիեդադին կհագցնի (լավ էլ կանի), Խետաֆեն դե պարզ ա Սելթային 3 միավոր կտա, Ռասինգն էլ Բետիսին, մի խոսքով սաղը ուզում են Սոսիեդադի ու Ատլետիկի գլխին սարքեն էս վերջի դեպքերից հետո… Միակ փրկությունը Լևանտեին հաղթելն ա, էն էլ վերջերս շատ ա Լևանտեն հաբրգել…

 :Shout:

----------


## John

Athletic de Bilbao - Levante  2-0
Շնորհավորում եմ Հայկ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մերսի  :Smile: 
Հույս ունենանք սա կլինի մոտակա 70-80 տարվա մեջ ամենավատ մրցաշրջանը: Հազիվ փրկվանք: Մի միավոր էլ պակաս հավքեինք, դուրս էինք մնալու: Լավ ա սաղ առաջատարները կային: Լսել եմ բեսամթ առավելություն ենք ունեցել:
 Վերջ. մյուս մրցաշրջանում պետք ա լավագույն տասնյակում ըլնենք, ու Ռեալից, Բարսելոնից, Օսասունայից, Ռեալ Սոսիեդադից ամենաքիչը 3-ական միավոր խլենք (2 խաղերում): Ներկա պահին թմի հույսերը Լյորենտեն ու Ադուրիսն են, հույս ունենանք, մյուս տարի, եթե Էչեբերրիան ու Ուրսաիսը ֆուտբոլը թողեն, իրանց պակասը չի զգացվի:

 :Yahoo: 
 :Yahoo: 
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Barça

Իսմաիլ Ուրսաիսը կարող է հեռանալ Ատլետիկից, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարիերան կշարունակի մեկ այլ ակումբում.

----------


## Աբելյան

Քիչ հավանական ա: 10 տարուց ավել արդեն թմում ա խաղում, թմի խորհրդանիշն ա դառել, ու դժվար թե (էն էլ 35 տարեկանում) տեղափոխվի ուրիշ թիմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսմայել Ուրսաիսը կարծեմ ավարտեց իրա կարիերան: 11 տարի խաղաց Ատլետիկում, անցկացնելով 361 խաղ, խփելով 122 գոլ:
Նոր մարզիչը Խոակին Կապարոսն ա: Հայտնի մարզիչ չի, բայց 2 տարի Դեպորտիվոյին ա մարզել:
Եկել են Այտոր Օսիոն (Սեվիլյա) ու Դավիդ Լոպեսը (Օսասունա)

----------


## John

> Իսմայել Ուրսաիսը կարծեմ ավարտեց իրա կարիերան: 11 տարի խաղաց Ատլետիկում, անցկացնելով 361 խաղ, խփելով 122 գոլ:


Բոլորի համար անսպասելիորեն նա տեղափոխվել է «Այաքս»… անհասկանալի որոշում… Մանուչարյաի գործին էլ կխփի…

----------


## Barça

> Իսմաիլ Ուրսաիսը կարող է հեռանալ Ատլետիկից, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարիերան կշարունակի մեկ այլ ակումբում.


Ինքը դրա մասին շուտեր ասել, անհասկանալի որոշումա բայց դե ինձ թվումա ավելի շուտ ինքը նստարան կմաշացնի քան Էդգարը.

----------


## John

> Ինքը դրա մասին շուտեր ասել, անհասկանալի որոշումա բայց դե ինձ թվումա ավելի շուտ ինքը նստարան կմաշացնի քան Էդգարը.


Բայց դե մի կողմից էլ ինքը կենտրոնական հարձակվողա, Էդգարը եզրային, նենց որ Էդգարին մրցակից չի ինքը

----------


## Աբելյան

1 տարով ա պայմանագիր կնքել, դրանից հետո ինձ թվում ա կարիերան կավարտի: Այաքսում даже Մանուչարյանին չի խանգարի:
էս էլ մնացած տրանսֆերները.
Iosu Sarriegi 
Athletik ---> Panathinaikos

Gorka Iraizoz Moreno 
Espanyol ---> Athletik

Inaki Lafuente
Athletik ---> Espanyol 
Ատլետիկն ու Էսպանյոլը դարպասապահներով փոխվել են

David Cuellar
Gimnastic ---> Athletik
================================================
առաջին տուր.
Athletik-Osasuna 0-0
Ocio - red card
անհաջող սկիզբ
աչքիս էլի անցած տարվա նման ա ըլնելու

----------


## Աբելյան

վաղը Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկ խաղն ա

----------


## Սամվել

> վաղը Բարսելոնա-Ատլետիկ խաղն ա


Ըստ իս ԲԱրսան 3-0 հաղթելուա…
Քանի որ վիրավոր գազանի նման են խաղալու զգտելու են ինչքան կարան շատ խփեն  :Ok:  նախորդ տուրից հետո …հլը վայթմ ավելի խոշոր լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Ըստ իս ԲԱրսան 3-0 հաղթելուա…
> Քանի որ վիրավոր գազանի նման են խաղալու զգտելու են ինչքան կարան շատ խփեն  նախորդ տուրից հետո …հլը վայթմ ավելի խոշոր լինի


5 : 1 ա պրծնելու, իմ կարծիքով :
Չնայած ……  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Barcelona-Athletik 3-1
8"  Ronaldinho 1-0
34"  Ronaldinho (P) 2-0
71"  Laskurain 2-1
72"  Yaya Toure 3-1
Red Cards: 1-1

Էս տարի անցած տարվա նման դժվար չի լինի տեղը պահպանելը: Բացի դրանից, Դել Օռնոն հետ ա եկել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Athletik-Zaragoza 1-1
Markel Susaeta Laskurain 10"
Diego Alberto Milito 16"
yellow cards: 4-4
Հավես էլ խաղ էր: Վերջի անգամ Ատլետիկի մասնակցությամբ 4 ամիս առաջ էի խաղ տեսել

----------


## Աբելյան

Լեվանտե-Ատլետիկ 1-2
Aritz Aduriz Zubeldia (2)
Fernando Amorebieta - red card
առաջին հաղթանակը  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Ատլետիկո 0-2
Ագուերո, Ֆոռլան

----------


## Աբելյան

Վիլյառեալ-Ատլետիկ 1-0
Ֆաբրիցիո Ֆուենտես
չէ ոնց ջոգում եմ՝ անցած տարվա նման ա լինելու

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Ալմերիա 1-1
հաշիվը բացեց Էչեբերրիան
Դել Օռնոն էլ կարմիր ա ստացել

գործերը էնքան էլ հաջող չեն

----------


## Աբելյան

Valladolid 1 : 2 Athletic de Bilbao
  8'  Aritz Aduritz Zubeldia 
31'  Aritz Aduritz Zubeldia 
40'  Pablo Orbaiz Lesaka (y. card)
44'  Javier Martínez (y. card) 
67'  Ludovic Butelle (y. card)
70'  Victor Zapata (p)
89'  Aitor Ocio (y. card) 
90'  Gorka Iraizoz Moreno (y. card)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Բետիս 0-0
վատ չի

----------


## Alaves

:Hands Up: es   atletik bilbayoyi cav@ tanem lav tima duxov tima miak timna vor chi trel ir patmutyan @ndackum



> *Aupa Athletic! Orain eta beti!*
> 
> "Բիլբաո" ակումբը հիմնադրել են անգլիացի նավաստիները, 1890-ական թվականներին, Բասկոնիայի մայրաքաղաք Բիլբաոյում:  1898 թ. բասկ ուսանողները, որոնք մեկնել էին Անգլիա` սովորելու, այնտեղ իմացան, թե ինչ է ֆուտբոլը և, վերադառնալով հայրենիք` հիմնեցին “Ատլետիկ” ակումբը: 1902 թ., "Բիլբաո" և "Ատլետիկ" թիմերը միավորվեցին, և առաջացավ "Բիսկայա" ակումբը, որը 1 տարի անց անվանվեց "Athletic Club de Bilbao":  1903, 1904, 1910, 1911 թթ. թիմը նվաճեց Իսպանիայի թագավորական գավաթը: 1912 թ. թիմից հեռացվեցին 3 օտարերկրացի ֆուտբոլիստները, որից հետո թիմում խաղալու իրավունք տրվեց միայն բասկ ֆուտբոլիստներին: 1913 թ. կառուցվեց “Սան Մամես” մարզադաշտը (40000), որտեղ էլ թիմը մինչ այսօր անց է կացնում իր տնային խաղերը: Հին Հռոմում, մինչ Քրիստոնեության ընդունումը, դաժան էին վարվում քրիստոնյաների հետ: Սբ. Մամեսը դրանցից մեկն էր, որին հռոմեացիները նետեցին առյուծների առաջ: Դժվար է ասել, թե ինչ կապ ուներ “Ատլետիկը” այդ առյուծների հետ, սակայն թիմի մականունը դարձավ “առյուծներ”: 1914-1916 թթ. թիմը նվաճեց բոլոր 3 թագավորական գավաթները: "Ատլետիկը" թագավորական գավաթի խաղարկությունում հաղթեց նաև 1921 և 1923 թվականներին: Այնուհետև սկսվեց Իսպանական "Լա Լիգան": 1929-1930 և 1930-1931 մրցաշրջաններում թիմը դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Հատկապես արժի նշել 1931 թ., երբ “Ատլետիկ”-“Բարսելոն” խաղում կատալոնցիները իրենց պատմության մեջ կրեցին ամենախոշոր հաշվով պարտությունը` 12-1: 1930-1933 թթ. ատլետները նվաճեցին Իսպանիայի բոլոր 4 գավաթները: 1933-34, 1935-36 մրցաշրջաններում թիմը “Լա Լիգայում” նորից իրեն հավասարը չուներ: Հետո Իսպանիայում սկսվեց քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, որի պատճառով Իսպանիայում 3 տարի բոլոր տեսակի ֆուտբոլային մրցաշարերը դադարեցվեցին, իսկ հետո սկսվեցին Ֆրանկոյի իշխանության 36 տարիները: Ֆրանկոն ճնշում էր Իսպանիայի ոչ իսպանացի ժողովուրդներին, այդ թվում` բասկերին: Արգելվեցին բասկերեն թերթերը, արգելվեց բասկյան գրականությունը, իսկ “Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոն” բռնապետի հրամանով անվանվեց “Ատլետիկո Բիլբաո” (1941): Դադարեցվեցին Բիսկայա գավառի առաջնությունները: Ֆուտբոլը Ֆրանկոյի իշխանության տակ էր: Չեմպիոն պետք է դառնար միայն Մադրիդի “Ռեալը”: Սակայն “Ատլետիկը” Ֆրանկոյի օրոք զգալի թվով տիտղոսներ նվաճեց` 2 անգամ դառնալով երկրի չեմպիոն և 9 անգամ` գավաթակիր: 1956 թ. թիմը մասնակցեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգային: 1977 թ. “Ատլետիկը” (արդեն Ֆրանկոն մահացել էր) ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթում հասավ մինչև եզրափակիչ, որտեղ զիջեց “Յուվենտուսին”: 1981 թ. թիմի մարզիչ դարձավ երիտասարդ Խավիեր Կլեմենտեն: 1982-83, 1983-84 մրցաշրջաններում ատլետները հաղթեցին Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում, նույն թվականին թիմը հաղթեց նաև գավաթում: 1985 թ. նվաճվեց Իսպանիայի սուպերգավաթը և վերջ: Այդ օրվանից մինչ այսօր թիմը ոչ մի տիտղոս չի նվաճել: 1996 թ. թիմը գլխավորեց Լուիս Ֆեռնանդեսը: Նա սկսեց թիմ թողնել այնպիսի  ֆուտբոլիստների, որոնց մուտքը մինչ այդ արգելված էր. Բիուռուն, Ռոբերտո Լոպես Ուֆարտե, Բենխամին, Բիքսեն Լիզարազյու; 1997-1998 մրցաշրջանում առյուծները դարձան Իսպանիայի փոխչեմպիոններ: Նոր հազարամյակում թիմի ամենամեծ հաջողությունը 2003-2004 մրցաշրջանում գրաված 5-րդ տեղն էր, որի շնորհիվ թիմը մյուս տարի մասնակցեց ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթին: 2005-2006 մրցաշրջանում թիմը երկար ժամանակ գտնվում էր “Պրեմիերոյի” մրցաշարային աղյուսակի հատակում: Խավիեր Կլեմենտեն վերադարձավ և փրկեց թիմին: Թիմում սկսեցին լրջորեն մտածել վատ ելույթների պատճառների մասին: Օտարերկրացի ֆուտբոլիստներ հրավիրելու մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Թիմի երկրպագուների 76%-ը գերադասում էր տեսնել թիմին ցածր դիվիզիոններում, քան լեգեոներների` թիմում: Փոխվեց թիմի նախագահը. 2006 թ. նախագահ ընտրվեց Աննա Ուրկիխոն, առաջին կին նախագահը թիմի պատմության մեջ: Թիմի նոր մարզիչ նշանակվեց Մանուել Էսնալը: Սակայն թիմը շարունակում է իր անհաջողությունները:  Հուսանք, որ դա կարճ կտևի, և թիմը նորից Իսպանիայում կդառնա ուժեղագույններից մեկը: Թիմ, որը, ինչպես “Ռեալը” և “Բարսելոնը”, մասնակցել է բոլոր “Պրեմիերոներին” (միայն այդ 3 թիմերը կարող են հպարտանալ դրանով): Թիմ, որը, ինչպես “Ռեալը” և “Բարսելոնը”, իր` ավելի քան մեկդարյա պատմության մեջ տասնյակ տիտղոսներ է նվաճել: Թիմ, որը համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին առաջին մեծության աստղեր է պարգևել, և թիմ, որը միշտ հրաժարվել է առաջին մեծության այլազգի աստղերից: 
> 
> *ԹԻՄԻ ԿԱԶՄԸ*
> 
> 1 Iñaki Lafuente (G)
> 2 Unai Expósito
> 3 Javier Casas
> ...

----------


## Սերխիո

Ալավես ջան,մոռացար նշեիր նաև Բարսելոնին ու Ռեալի, այդ 3 թիմերն են ,որ վաբշե չեն թռե :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

կրվանք  :Sad: 
Խետաֆե-Ատլետիկ 2-0
Կասկերոն ու Ուչեն են խփել

----------


## Աբելյան

Ալետիկ-Ռեկրեատիվո 2-0
երկուսն էլ Էչեբերրիան ա խփել

Ռեալի հետ խաղին մնում ա 4 տուր

----------


## Barça

հույս ունենանք էս տարի Ատլետիկը գոնե միջակ թիմերի շարքում տեղ կգրավի.

----------


## Աբելյան

ինձ թվում ա՝ կարան ամենաքիչը 10-րդ տեղ բռնեն
անցած տարվա համեմատ ահագին առաջընթաց կա

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսպանյոլ-Ատլետիկ 2-1
Էսպանյոլը կամային հաղթանակ ա տարել, վերջի րոպեներին Այտոր Օսիոն ինքնագոլ էր արել

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ: Ես Վալենսիայի կողմից եմ ըլնելու:
Իսկ այ մյուս տուրում` Ատլետիկ-Ռեալ Մադրիդ  :Hands Up: 
անցած տուրում էլ Դեպորտիվոյի հետ 2-2 խաղացինք

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիա-Ատլետիկ 0-3
ինչ խաղ խաղացին բասկերը  :Hands Up:  մնում ա Ռեալին էլ մյուս տուրում էտ օրը քցեն
Իսկ Վալենսիան մեղք էր: Հատկապես պաշտպանության կենտրոնում: Ալբիոլը վաբշե համը հանեց: Իսկ Մորիենտեսին որ 62-րդ րոպեին փոխարինեցին, նոր իմացա, որ դաշտում ա եղել էտ օրը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Տենամ, ժիգիչը Մորիենտեսի տեղն ա մտնում, մտքումս ասեցի "յա՜. էս Մորիենտեսը էսօր խաղում է՞ր  :Shok: "

----------


## GevSky

*Ես էդ խաղին 100% Ատլետիկի հետ եմ լրիվ հասկանալի պատճառներով*

----------


## Աբելյան

Եթե Վալենսիայի հետ խաղի նման համախմբված խաղացին, կրելու են, էտ նաղդ:

----------


## GevSky

*Իմ պրոգնոզը ասեմ. Ատլետիկը կրելուա Ռեալին, Վիյառեալնելա կրելու, Բարսանել Դեպորտիվոին դեպորտա անելու*

----------


## Սերխիո

եթե բասկերը 0-3 Վալենսիային կրին չի նշանակում ,որ շանս ունեն էսօր,վիլառեալն էլ Վալենսիաի դաշտում նույն 0-3 հաղթեց, հետո իրա դաշտում տեսաք ինչ եղավ`Արգենտինա-Յամայկա :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

կրվանք, բայց թե գոնե ոչ-ոքիի արժանի էինք
սա ես ասում եմ ոչ որպես Ատլետիկի երկրպագու, այլ որպես երեկվա խաղը նայած մարդ

----------


## Սերխիո

փոքրիկ բասկիկ :Baby: 

արմենիան Tv-ին գիտի Չուկոտկայի ալիք ա, 2.5 ժամում 2 հատ ֆուտբոլ+1 հատ բոքս :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո -Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Սերխիո

մաս 2  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

անհնար համարվող երևույթ :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

2007 թ. իսպանական Պրեմիորոն ավարտվեց էս խաղով.
Ատլետիկ-Մուրսիա 1-1

----------


## Աբելյան

հազիվ մի հատ ուրախանալու առիթ եղավ.
Ատլետիկ-Սեվիլյա 2-0
Յեստե, Սուսաետա

Էսկյուդեն էլ կարմիր ա ստացել

----------


## Աբելյան

ևս մեկ ուրախանալու առիթ.
գավաթում դուրս ենք եկել 1/4 եզրափակիչ

կարող ա՞ էս տարի գավաթ տանենք  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Օսասունա-Ատլետիկ 2-0
առանց մեկնաբանությունների

մյուս տուրում Բարսելոնի հետ ենք
հա ասում եմ պտի կրենք, հա կրվում ենք

----------


## REAL_ist

Սան Մամեսումա չե խաղը? 
եթե հա շատ դժվարա լինելու Բարսային, չնայած Մեսսիի վերադարձին

----------


## GevSky

> ևս մեկ ուրախանալու առիթ.
> գավաթում դուրս ենք եկել 1/4 եզրափակիչ


1/4 թե՞ 1/8

----------


## Աբելյան

1/4
ութ թիմ չի՞ մնացել

----------


## Taurus

> 1/4
> ութ թիմ չի՞ մնացել


Հա ճիշտ ես, 8 թիմ, 1/4 եզրափակիչ

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհակալությու'ն, իմ բասկ եղբայր :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավն ա էլի մարդը: Մի երկու տարուց արդեն Իսպանիայի հավաքականում կխաղա: Համ էլ Գերերոյին մի քիչ նման ա  :Smile: 
Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, մինչև գոլ խփելը Բանանցի մակարդակի խաղ էին տղեքը խաղում, բայց այ էտ գոլը խփելուց հետո ահագին ակտիվացան: Ու ափսոս վերջում մի հատ էլ չխփեցին:
Երկրպագուներն էլ ապրեն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկոյին 2-1 կրինք
Սուսաետան ու Լյորենտեն են խփել

----------


## GevSky

Հենց էս թեմայում տենում եմ գրառումա ավելացել, դրանից իմանում եմ որ Ատլետիկը կրելա ինչ որ մեկին :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

հույս ունենամ, մոտ ժամանակներս գրառումներ շատ կավելանան  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկ-Վալյադոլիդ 2-0
մանրից կարգավորվում ա տղեքի խաղը
լավագույն տասնյակի շանսեր կան

----------


## Աբելյան

երկրորդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը
Բետիս-Ատլետիկ 1-2
խաղը անցած կիրակի ա եղել, 70-րդ րոպեից հետո կիսատ էր մնացել, մի երկու օր առաջ նոր Բետիսին պարտություն գրանցեցին

----------


## Աբելյան

երրորդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը
Ատլետիկ-Խետաֆե 1-0
Էչեբեն ա խփել  :Smile: 
արդեն 8-րդ տեղում ենք
սենց շարունակենք, կարող ա ՈւԵՖԱ-յի գոտի էլ մտնենք

----------


## John

> երրորդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը
> Ատլետիկ-Խետաֆե 1-0
> Էչեբեն ա խփել 
> արդեն 8-րդ տեղում ենք
> սենց շարունակենք, կարող ա ՈւԵՖԱ-յի գոտի էլ մտնենք


Շնորհավորում եմ, միշտ հարգել եմ Ատլետիկին, կարգին թիմա:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շնորհավորում եմ, միշտ հարգել եմ Ատլետիկին, կարգին թիմա:


Շիրակում էլ կարծեմ մենակ գյումրեցիներ են խաղում, չէ՞
էտ կողմից ընդհանուր բան ունեն էտ 2 թմերը

----------


## Սերխիո

Տեսնենք 5-1 -ից հետո ոնց են դիմադրելու գործող ու ապագա չեմպիոններին ...


Հ.Գ.
Շնորհավոր , Վալենսիային տեղն ա ...

----------


## Աբելյան

5-1 կրվել ա՞ Վալենսիան
մեկ էլ, տեղերն էլ կասե՞ս մրցաշարային աղյուսակում

----------


## Սերխիո

Երկրորդ  հոդվածը նվիրված էԲիլբաոին , հետաքրքիր պատմական նկարներ կան :
http://www.halamadrid.ru/_20080426/news/news.php#6991

----------


## Աբելյան

խաղն էսօր ա՞

----------


## Աբելյան

Դե, էս տարի լավագույն տասնյակ մտանք:
Հալալ ա տղեքին: Էս տեմպերով մյուս տարի պետք ա արդեն ՈւԵՖԱ մտնեն:

*gora Atletik!*
 :Drinks:

----------


## VCF

Շատ լավա վոր բացի Ռեալից ու Բարսաից ուրիշ թիմերի երկրպագուներ էլ կան:
Թե չե մենակ Ռեալ ու Բարսա տենց հետաքրքիր չի

----------


## Աբելյան

այ եթե Ատլետիկը մյուս տարի Ռեալին էլ կարենա ուժեղ մրցակցություն ցույց տա, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլնի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Ատլետիկ Բ - Ռեալ Մադրիդ» այսօր ժամը՝ 21:00 - ին մրցաշարային աղյուսակի 5-րդ հորիզոնականում, 45 միավորով ընթացող «Ատլետիկը» - ը ուժերը կչափի, մրցաշարային աղյուսակի 2-րդ հորիզոնականում ընթացող «Մադրիդի Ռեալի» հետ:  :Smile:

----------

